# ***OFFICIAL*** Lyoto Machida vs. Gegard Mousasi Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*















​


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Machida via aggressive domination  Second round KO!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

This is an extremely interesting match-up... on paper. I just hope the fight can live up to it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I picked Machida because regardless of how hardcore Mousasi fans try to convince us that he is legit I can't see him that way. He has no real wins over anybody of importance when they mattered. A lot of the times when he beat someone they were already going through a string of losses. I just hope this fight doesn't suck, Machida needs to go aggressive and look for the finish rather than hoping Mousasi creates and opening for one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Machida Is An Absolute Beast When He's At His Best.

But Gegard... Boy Is He Being Overlooked Here. I Think He Catches Lyoto Here. And I Think He Puts Machida To Sleep.

I Think He Catches Machida When He's Coming In On A Knee To The Body Or When Machida Does One Of His Blitzes.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I feel like this is going to suck. Machida doesn't come forward a lot and Gegard is just going to circle around with that dopey look on his fave like he's walking through the mall and then they will go to a split decision. I really hope I'm wrong but I see that as likely.

I just don't see how Gegard is going to catch machida he couldn't catch whatever the hell his name was in Sweden and that guy looked slower than me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Haven't been so excited for a fight since the last time Gegard fought. I really hope Machida tries to go forward at some point in the fight and ditch the back pedaling style. Otherwise we might indeed see a boring decision.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lyoto should be favorite on paper but this is a close fight, Gegard has all the background needed to come in well educated and beat Machida at his own game.

Good job it's five rounds, this will be a very technical fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I feel like this is going to suck. Machida doesn't come forward a lot and Gegard is just going to circle around with that dopey look on his fave like he's walking through the mall and then they will go to a split decision. I really hope I'm wrong but I see that as likely.
> 
> I just don't see how Gegard is going to catch machida he couldn't catch whatever the hell his name was in Sweden and that guy looked slower than me.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not to throw excuses here BUT Latifi was a late replacement for Gegard. He went from a tall and lanky all around guy to a stocky wrestler in what, a weeks notice. He also had an injury of some sort and a lot to lose. Wouldn't have made much sense to go all in against a virtually no-named guy.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I think this is a tough fight for Gegard to win, but also a tough fight for Lyoto to finish... so, I have a bad feeling we may be looking at a fairly uneventful 25 minutes with Lyoto taking the UD.

Boy do I hope I'm wrong here... I would LOVE for The Dragon to collect yet another highlight reel knockout.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

If Machida has real aspiration toward that 185 belt, he can't afford winning a boring UD. Specially a 5 rounder one.
The fact this fight takes place in Brazil shall be an extra motivation to Lyoto to be more aggressive.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Not to throw excuses here BUT Latifi was a late replacement for Gegard. He went from a tall and lanky all around guy to a stocky wrestler in what, a weeks notice. He also had an injury of some sort and a lot to lose. Wouldn't have made much sense to go all in against a virtually no-named guy.


I'm not saying he needed to attack and finish him, even though if he's as skilled as his fans lead one to believe he should be able to, I'm saying I don't see it as likely Gegard can catch Machida on his way in if he couldn't do it to the no name late notice slow guy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

In a sense this is a dream fight. On the other hand I do see how it could be bland after it is all said and done. 

I have Machida by decision.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I expect Machida to win a slightly uneventful decision that may have it's moments.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont take much regard to gegards last fight for 2 reasons : it was a late replacement and the guy covered up for 3 rounds. It was complete domination - i gave gegard 10-8 every round.

If machida doesn't finish it will be because he got outclassed. I predict gegard moving forward and being technical. Machida is going to play his game and try to counter. I can't see gegard finishing because of machidas fighting style so either a unanimous decision for gegard 3-2 with the 2 rounds being machida hurting him at some point but not finishing/taking rounds 4 and 5 when gegard slows down or machida getting the knock out late in round 2 or early round 3.


EDIT : How crazy is it that we've wanted to see this fight for so long and here it is happening at 185?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I was really hoping after Gus had that close fight with Bones that they would have Gus vs Mousasi for the next shot. I just love that style matchup.
I'll be pulling hard for Mousasi here, I just really want to see him get his opportunity whether it be at MW or LHW it doesn't matter too much to me. But I would rather see him fight Jones then Weidman.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This could be interesting or it could be Machida taking him down nonstop and doing nothing until Gegard gasses and then kicking his ass.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> This could be interesting or it could be Machida taking him down nonstop and doing nothing until Gegard gasses and then kicking his ass.


I wondered if Machida might take him down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Machida's trips are quite effective and he normally uses them by the end of rounds. I despise this strategy, but it definitely grants him precious points.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Machida can win this, Gegard is coming off ACL surgery, the same thing that got Cruz and GSP and this is his first fight at 185 in a long time. Cardio could be an issue considering that and if Machida employs his trips. Gegard could also catch him though, but the injury and cut are something to consider.

I expect this to look just like Machida/Shogun 1 though with Machida winning a tight decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

OU said:


> I was really hoping after Gus had that close fight with Bones that they would have Gus vs Mousasi for the next shot. I just love that style matchup.
> I'll be pulling hard for Mousasi here, I just really want to see him get his opportunity whether it be at MW or LHW it doesn't matter too much to me. But I would rather see him fight Jones then Weidman.


Unfortunately I dont think he has anything for either. Both would take him down and finish him within 1-2 rounds, WITH EASE.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I'm going with Machida simply because his wrestling and submission game is on a much higher level than Mousasi's. Lyoto is more of a complete Mixed Martial Artist. Gegard's losses have been mostly by Submission and Wrestling has always been his achilles' heel. On the feet will be fascinating and entertaining to say the least. Either guy can finish the other standing. That's hard to predict. Machida has been brutally knocked out before. Gegard hasn't yet. It's very possible for Machida to be the first to KO Mousasi but I think his odds are much greater for the W if Lyoto if he utilizes his wresting and submission game...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mousasi by knockout. :thumb02:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't see Machida winning by KO... but this should be a very interesting fight. If anything, I think Mousasi catches him early or we see a razor thin split decision.

A LOT of people are sleeping on Gegard, I'm not sure why really.

This was one matchup I've been waiting for quite some time now. I just hope Machida doesn't come in like the Davis or Rampage fight...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

For some reason my gut is telling me this is a Mousasi win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm feeling the Mousasi love here and i like it.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't see Machida losing by KO ever again... anything is possible but it seems if he feels at all threatened in the stand up game... he'll play them like he did Hendo. If they aren't on his level.. they're going to Ryan Bader themselves. 

I would agree that Machida wins this by being the more complete MMA fighter.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> I'm feeling the Mousasi love here and i like it.


That is indeed very important. Don't let this love to dissipate under any circumstance, 'cause you'll need it to support each other when Lyoto get that big *W*. :bye01:


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Cant ******* 8 for this fight !
I really want Machida to win but you never know with Mousasi if he plays it smart , and doesnt get angry as he always does ( you can see the emotion and anger on his face ))he can steal the show !


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

The more I think about this fight, the more I can see Machida utilizing some trips for points.

Whatever happens, I hope we get to see Jacare vs. Mousasi 2 down the line. Interested to see how it would turn out now without the up kick. Both guys have improved since then.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That is indeed very important. Don't let this love to dissipate under any circumstance, 'cause you'll need it to support each other when Lyoto get that big *W*. :bye01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^^^


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm choosing Moushida to win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Any word from Booby Cooper...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I expect Machida to win but I think Mousasi's style is something that could be a challenge for Lyoto. 

I dont really like Mousasi and in some ways I feel he's overrated. But hay styles make fights right? Im not willing to say Machida cant pick him apart but Gegard may be able to make a go of it. 

This could end up a close fight. If it goes to the cards, the resent past isn't very comforting lol. I guess it wouldn't be fair if I didn't complain about the officiating as well.. :sarcastic07:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

amoosenamedhank said:


> *I don't see Machida losing by KO ever again...* anything is possible but it seems if he feels at all threatened in the stand up game... he'll play them like he did Hendo. If they aren't on his level.. they're going to Ryan Bader themselves.
> 
> I would agree that Machida wins this by being the more complete MMA fighter.


If he crosses paths with Belfort i'm sure it would be a very high probability it would.

I agree with your second statement, but here's the thing:
Once you crack to the top half of the MW division, all the guys are light years ahead of guys like Bader.

If anything guys are the same or better, equipped with wrestling, subs, great technique (striking) and heavy hands.

MW finally has a good shakeup. :thumbsup:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

To be fair I've only seen Mousasi fight three times, against Lawal, OSP and Latifi. Nothing I saw makes me think he is any threat to Machida, but then again I haven't seen too much of the guy.

Either way I'm really looking forward to this fight. 
Machida has looked awesome in the training pictures I've seen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> To be fair I've only seen Mousasi fight three times, against Lawal, OSP and Latifi. Nothing I saw makes me think he is any threat to Machida, but then again I haven't seen too much of the guy.
> 
> Either way I'm really looking forward to this fight.
> Machida has looked awesome in the training pictures I've seen.


That Mo fight was awful. Mousasi basically beat him up on his back. OSP one was strange since Mousasi utilised his wrestling much more which is by far his weakest area. The Latifi one was okay considering all things. 

I'm pretty confident on Mousasi. No one has hurt him so far and he has experience againt Machida's style. Well sort of, the Kyotaro K-1 fight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> That Mo fight was awful. Mousasi basically beat him up on his back. OSP one was strange since Mousasi utilised his wrestling much more which is by far his weakest area. *The Latifi one was okay considering all things. *
> 
> I'm pretty confident on Mousasi. No one has hurt him so far and he has experience againt Machida's style. Well sort of, the Kyotaro K-1 fight.


No, his performance against Latifi was not ok. Latifi is such an unknown regional fighter that even after his UFC fight no one even cared to put up an English Wikipedia page for him. Mousasi, as a Top10 UFC fighter should have put Latifi away in less than a minute. The only explanation I had was that Mousasi wanted to be nice and not humilate Latifi, because Latifi stepped up for Gustafson so Mousasi could at least fight and get a paycheck.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> No, his performance against Latifi was not ok. Latifi is such an unknown regional fighter that even after his UFC fight no one even cared to put up an English Wikipedia page for him. Mousasi, as a Top10 UFC fighter should have put Latifi away in less than a minute. The only explanation I had was that Mousasi wanted to be nice and not humilate Latifi, because Latifi stepped up for Gustafson so Mousasi could at least fight and get a paycheck.


Just because a fighter doesn't have a wikipedia page doesn't mean every top fighter would put him away in seconds. 

Some factors for Gegard:


UFC debut
Late replacement from a tall, all around fighter to a short, stocky wrestler
Injury before the fight to the point that he needed surgery for, after the fight

It's not easy to finish when the opponent is backpedaling the whole fight, not wanting to connect. I would've loved a finish as much as the other guy but Gegard still put on a striking clinic on Latifa.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not even a fan of Gegard but thought he did well in the Latifa fight when you consider all things. 

Still think Machida will knock his socks off though


----------



## deadlybulb (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Mousassi has improved his wrestling substantially. It shows in the Mike Kyle fight, which, I believe, was his last Strikeforce fight just before his UFC debut. Mike Kyle is a large LHW who gave Bigfoot Silva a tough fight. Mousassi completely controlled him in the clinch and on the ground. He looked two weight classes below him and dominated him. It was freaky. Mike Kyle isn't a world beater, but this fight proved to me that Mousassi is much stronger than he looks and is no slouch in the wrestling department. I can't wait for this fight. I think Gegard has a much better shot than most give him credit for.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

deadlybulb said:


> I think Mousassi has improved his wrestling substantially. You missed the Mike Kyle fight, which, I believe, was his last Strikeforce fight just before his UFC debut. Mike Kyle is a large LHW who gave Bigfoot Silva a tough fight. Mousassi completely controlled him in the clinch and on the ground. He looked two weight classes below him and dominated him. It was freaky. Mike Kyle isn't a world beater, but this fight proved to me that Mousassi is much stronger than he looks and is no slouch in the wrestling department. I can't wait for this fight. I think Gegard has a much better shot than most give him credit for.


I only talked about the ones Tanya said she had seen. Tbh, i'm surprised Mousasi is getting so much love here against Machida if anything.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I like this fight because I have no real emotional investments in it. I'd be happy with either guy winning and I think either of them fighting Weidman eventually would make for a great fight.

Yup, I can just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope Gegard wins, because honestly, Lyoto's fans have made me dislike him in the past.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stapler said:


> I like this fight because I have no real emotional investments in it. I'd be happy with either guy winning and I think either of them fighting Weidman eventually would make for a great fight.
> 
> Yup, I can just sit back and enjoy the ride.


Wish i could say the same. I'm going to stay on my toes throughout the whole fight probably.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

hellholming said:


> I hope Gegard wins, because honestly, *Lyoto's fans have made me dislike him in the past.*


How can you dislike a fighter *because* of his fans? You certainly mean you want Lyoto to lose, so those annoying fans will deserve this outcome... right? :confused02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stapler said:


> I like this fight because I have no real emotional investments in it. I'd be happy with either guy winning and I think either of them fighting Weidman eventually would make for a great fight.
> 
> Yup, I can just sit back and enjoy the ride.


Yea same here. I used to be more of a Mousasi basher when he was in Japan and people raved about his record. And especially after that King Mo loss. But I realize how good he is with striking and on the ground. Problem is, in the UFC if you don't have some wrestling and cardio...you don't have much. 

For the fandom of MMA I hope Mousasi is everything people raved about. I hope he battles hard here and gives Machida a fight or finds a KO. But sometimes he looks like he is going through the motions. While Lyoto will play keep away and pick at him.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hellholming said:


> I hope Gegard wins, because honestly, Lyoto's fans have made me dislike him in the past.


Yeah we'll do that  TOUGH. THE DRAGON IS THE CHAMPION.

Ahem. Anyways. Yeah agree with sports though, why would the actions of someone's fans make you hate the fighter?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Yeah we'll do that  TOUGH. THE DRAGON IS THE CHAMPION.
> 
> Ahem. Anyways. Yeah agree with sports though, why would the actions of someone's fans make you hate the fighter?


I've felt that way in the past. Not "hate" but want to see lose, definitely. Anderson for example, his fans tend to drive me nuts sometimes. Some people think he's literally made out of magic to a point where they said he allowed Sonnen to dominate him for those 4.5 rounds on purpose so that he could get a flashy sub at the end. They treat the guy the same way we treat Rob Emerson, only they are actually serious about it.

Not all fans mind you, but enough to have made me want to pull my hair out at some points and want the guy KO'd multiple times.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M.C said:


> I've felt that way in the past. Not "hate" but want to see lose, definitely. Anderson for example, his fans tend to drive me nuts sometimes. Some people think he's literally made out of magic to a point where they said he allowed Sonnen to dominate him for those 4.5 rounds on purpose so that he could get a flashy sub at the end. They treat the guy the same way we treat Rob Emerson, only they are actually serious about it.
> 
> Not all fans mind you, but enough to have made me want to pull my hair out at some points and want the guy KO'd multiple times.


Yeah but he did play with Sonnen for 4,5 rounds just so he could get a flashy sub at the end..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Yeah but he did play with Sonnen for 4,5 rounds just so he could get a flashy sub at the end..


That's very true now that you explained it to me in that level of detail. :hug:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> I've felt that way in the past. Not "hate" but want to see lose, definitely. Anderson for example, his fans tend to drive me nuts sometimes. Some people think he's literally made out of magic to a point where they said he allowed Sonnen to dominate him for those 4.5 rounds on purpose so that he could get a flashy sub at the end. They treat the guy the same way we treat Rob Emerson, only they are actually serious about it.
> 
> Not all fans mind you, but enough to have made me want to pull my hair out at some points and want the guy KO'd multiple times.


Dude, there is EVIDENCE that Silva actually did exactly that (and Machida knew), just click on the link in my sig! :thumb01:


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Mousasi is very intelligent creative fighter the way he finished Manhoef or Souza show how game-smart he is.
His weakness he cant finish guys like Machida can with one strike. 
Lyoto is very good at those trips and throwing people off their balance, he even tripped Bj Penn 4-5 times allthough he looked twice his size there. 

He got knocked out by Shogun but it was due to series of punches and wasnt a brutal ko like Rashad-Chuck kind of ko. 

Machida is too good at bjj to be caught in something silly like 1st round triangle like Manhoef did, 
he is not Latifi to take punches and not return anything, so i dont see how can Mousasi defeat him
?
Machida wins, if Mousasi has a chance its to catch Machida with something like Shogun did, i have a gut feeling something crazy like that might happen.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm predicting a slow, plodding fight. Neither of these guys come out overly aggressive, especially when they know their opponent has prowess to rival their own in the striking. I got Machida with a UD or possibly an out of nowhere KO.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

iksanivica said:


> Mousasi is very intelligent creative fighter the way he finished Manhoef or Souza show how game-smart he is.
> His weakness he cant finish guys like Machida can with one strike.
> Lyoto is very good at those trips and throwing people off their balance, he even tripped Bj Penn 4-5 times allthough he looked twice his size there.
> 
> ...


This is one of the better breakdowns I've read thus far. I watched Mousasi's last fight. One thing that Lyoto does is circle left which could lead to a right cross or right kicks. The edge is definitely with Lyoto and I want to see him vs Weidman, but I also want to see Mousasi against Weidman. 

It's gonna be damn interesting cuz I've never seen Gegard fight backwards. He's always stalking. If his chin was like Hendo I'd actually favour him. I don't know how solid his chin is because I've never seen him get rocked. Dude fought 39 fights with only sub/decision losses...SO FAR. 

I think both Vitor and Weidman want Gegard to win cuz they know Lyoto is by far the bigger threat. I wish they would have given Bisping to Machida instead of Mousasi to make it an easier path...lolz! BUT I suppose this is a very good test for both.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

iksanivica said:


> Mousasi is very intelligent creative fighter the way he finished Manhoef or Souza show how game-smart he is.
> His weakness he cant finish guys like Machida can with one strike.
> Lyoto is very good at those trips and throwing people off their balance, he even tripped Bj Penn 4-5 times allthough he looked twice his size there.
> 
> ...


Err Mousasi can finish anyone like Machida with one strike, no doubt. When Shogun stopped Lyoto it wasn't crazy or his only chance, he did not 'catch' him. It was simply being better at the time, a great counter.

Machida took Penn down, so what? Mousasi took Fedor down, nearly submitted him. Means nothing.

Shogun did not stop Lyoto with a series of strikes, he dropped Lyoto with a counter and the fight was over.

Mousasi does not need to finish Lyoto with one strike, this fight can go any way. To take a punch and not return anything depends on how you take the punch, not on how Latifi took punches.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I can see both guys playing it relatively safe unfortunately. I really want Mousasi to win, but Machida will probably win a UD.


----------



## MMABettingTips (Feb 1, 2014)

I really felt like Machida was going to dominate this fight and then I felt even more confident after watching Edmond Tarverdyan media scrum this week, where he openly admitted that this was a bad match up for Mousasi.

I've placed a bet on Machida to win and also a bet on Machida to win by knock out or TKO.

I just don't see how Machida can lose this fight, espiecially since Brazilian judges always tend to be biased, when fights go to a decision in Brazil...

http://mmabettingtips.com/ufc-betting-tips-fight-night-36-machida-mousasi/


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

SM33 said:


> Err Mousasi can finish anyone like Machida with one strike, no doubt. When Shogun stopped Lyoto it wasn't crazy or his only chance, he did not 'catch' him. It was simply being better at the time, a great counter.
> 
> Machida took Penn down, so what? Mousasi took Fedor down, nearly submitted him. Means nothing.
> 
> ...


You don't know what you are talking about do you. 

First Shogun did not stop Machida with ONLY one strike have you ever watched that fight ? 
After Shoguns counter Lyoto was still defending on the ground and then he got finished with Shoguns trademark from Pride days : big drop-down punch from standing position and few more punches and then the fight was stopped, go and find it on youtube.

Bj Penn at his prime was not easy to take down almost nobody in welter-lightweight was able to take him down, 
if you are able to take down such fighter with that good takedown defense with ease what does this teach you? 

Mousasi can finish a fight with one punch ? Haha please dont make me laugh so hard its not healthy - iv seen most of his fights the best he can do is sloppy tko that looks questionable or like it's rigged for the bookies (example laughable Goodridge or Sokodju tko "finishes" - both had wtf expression after the finish).
The way he ko-ed Souza was impressive in the way he lured Souza with a fake upkick then followed by real stronger upkick for a beautiful counter.
Maybe i do dislike Mousasi a bit but i really love to watch him outsmart-outfight people, but iv never seen him impressively KO someone with punches.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Machida was not coming back from that counter, the following strikes are trivial because the ref was stood in the wrong place. Shogun stopped the fight before the ref did, it was over well before it was called.

This matters because... why does it matter? It doesn't, you're just dissing Gegard and his past opponents. But sure, if he knocks Lyoto out it'll be because the fight is rigged for the bookies.

Pro fighter who is 34-3-2 with 29 finishes, fighting everywhere from MW to Openweight, can't possibly end a fight with one punch. Ok pal :thumb03:


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

SM33 said:


> Machida was not coming back from that counter, the following strikes are trivial because the ref was stood in the wrong place. Shogun stopped the fight before the ref did, it was over well before it was called.
> 
> This matters because... why does it matter? It doesn't, you're just dissing Gegard and his past opponents. But sure, if he knocks Lyoto out it'll be because the fight is rigged for the bookies.
> 
> Pro fighter who is 34-3-2 witeh 29 finishes, fighting everywhere from MW to Openweid lght, can't possibly end a fight with one punch. Ok pal :humb03:


It can happen but i m just saying it's not very likely as is likely to expect a trianglo choke from Mark Hunt it's just not his way.

So If he knocks Machida out with serious punch power i will be the first one to congratulate you as obvious Mousasi fan  

He knows how to win in his way though but Machida is not someone who will just take the beating, it will be a great match up.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Someone looks ready


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Interested to see the fight the odds are off in my mind but really hard to pick a winner, I think Machida is a better fighter but he is hardly a bad stylistic match up for Gegard leaving me in a Pickem situation where neither winning would shock me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Machida is shredded!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Really excited for this one.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is a sick fight...on paper.

I'll be cheering for Machida big time as usual, but worse than seeing him lose, I am afraid these two not engaging and leaving us with nothing but disappointment.

War Machida. War Mousasi. Bring it on both of you.


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Machida looks like a friken Burce Lee shredded. 
I hope we see Machida like the one against Thiago and Rashad , going for the finish instead of UD paycheck, please old Lyoto return and show who is one of the best counter strikers in mma right now.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

What the **** is this shit....cars driving in circles god damn ********.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> What the **** is this shit....cars driving in circles god damn ********.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought I was the only one


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Gegard has looked garbage for a while now and Machida has been flip flopping. That Keith Jardine fight was so, so awful for a guy that's beaten the likes of Souza. Gegard is obviously mega talented, but he's been looking very flat as of late.

Not really sure who wins.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't believe the fight is almost here. Nervous to say the least.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm so ready!!!!!!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

my body is ready. I'm torn of who to cheer for


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

The Dragon!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL. Just a freezing look and the Dragon had his hat back.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

"Explode on you while you are sleeping"


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not sure how to score this, i'm guessing Mousasi via applying pressure?


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Slow start, hopefully now Mousasi will pick the pace up and start picking Machida slowly apart.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mousasi is definitely adapting to the fight better than Machida.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

20-18 machida but i think machidas legs are a bit sore and gegards picking up steam


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Mousasi ate that high kick like it was nothing :O


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> 20-18 machida but i think machidas legs are a bit sore and gegards picking up steam


Really? I have it 1-1 or even 2-0 for Mousasi.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

2-1 Machida


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Such a close fight. Would hate to be a judge on this one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Really? I have it 1-1 or even 2-0 for Mousasi.


But you know how these judges score these things, making machidas attacks seem a lot better than they are. Gegard needs to use more leg kicks


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I've got machida 3-0 up.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

3-0 Machida, I can see maybe giving the first to Mousasi but Machida is clearly landed the stronger strikes.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

"Machida outclassing Mousasi on the feet" What the hell Anik?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> "Machida outclassing Mousasi on the feet" What the hell Anik?


Looking at gregard between rounds I think he feels outclassed as well.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful sweep.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**** you machida you ******* rule abusing ****


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> **** you machida you ******* rule abusing ****


Agreed. Glad no point was taken, Machida deserved a kick in the face.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

That was an awesome sweep, never seen that before.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

2-2 imo winner of this round takes the fight


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> **** you machida you ******* rule abusing ****


What? Machida clearly had his knee down before he threw that kick.

That was illegal as ****.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Alessia said:


> What? Machida clearly had his knee down before he threw that kick.
> 
> That was illegal as ****.


exactly he put ONE knee down so he could abuse the rule like the assclown he is, i hate watching lyoto fights just a chase the rabbit fest all the time.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Machida won that 4-1 or 5-0


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alessia said:


> What? Machida clearly had his knee down before he threw that kick.
> 
> That was illegal as ****.


Thats kinda his point. He was abusing the shitty knee down rule. That whack rule needs to be done away with. 

Anyway

Machida 3-2 imo. ****... i really wanted to see Mousasi make a run.

"Edit"

50-45 really?? oh well...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida get's the nod without a doubt. At least Mousasi was able to prove the doubters wrong and showing he truly is an elite fighter.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

I just cant find any excitement watching Machida fight...he won this tonight but im praying he never wins another belt.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Being an assclown would be trying to perfectly time it to induce the foul... using the rule to not get kicked in the mouth again is just smart.

I'm honestly not a Machida fan.. especially when he fights like he did against Hendo... but I enjoyed this fight. Props to both fighters.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I love Machida's style tbh. The complete technique involved. I love toe to toe wars as much as the next guy, but Machida is a master of martial arts and it shows.

I had that 3-2, although the ones I gave Mousasi could go either way.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

EastonAssassin said:


> I just cant find any excitement watching Machida fight...he won this tonight but im praying he never wins another belt.


Me neither. He's only exciting when he finishes a fight, other than that it's just beckpedalling and countering.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Two judges gave 50:45 to Machida?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Me neither. He's only exciting when he finishes a fight, other than that it's just beckpedalling and countering.


Even then until the actual finish happens the fight is boring


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> 2-2 imo winner of this round takes the fight


2-2??? lol. I had it 50-45.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

One judge got it wrong.
War Lyoto!!!!!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was an awesome technical fight. Mousasi is a very dangerous opponent and Machida fought very well.
Machida is better than all the fighters coming from the land of those calling him ass clowns since...ever.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Being an assclown would be trying to perfectly time it to induce the foul... using the rule to not get kicked in the mouth again is just smart


This. It's not like he was trying to bait getting a point deducted or anything.

He just didn't want to get kicked in the face and smartly prevented it.

To bad Gegard doesn't care about that rule anyways and shows it again.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Me neither. He's only exciting when he finishes a fight, other than that it's just beckpedalling and countering.


Love watching Machida even when he doesn't finish. I guess I've learned to appreciate offense as well as defense. I especially appreciate it considering how good Mousasi is offensively.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Indeed not everyone can appreciate the style of Machida. But I thought it was good technical match right there. Especially the exchange in the ground during round 4 and the footwork throughout the match by both guys.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

It was pretty competitive, but I had Lyoto 4-1. Gegard surprised me to some extent, I didn't think he'd fare as well as he did. That sleepy standup of his is pretty deceptive.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Me neither. He's only exciting when he finishes a fight, other than that it's just beckpedalling and countering.


This statement makes zero sense. For example the Munoz fight, literally not a single strike landed till the 1 headkick that ended it. Are you saying the only thing that makes you like a fight is something that ko's someone?

All Machida's fights will look like this till people learn to cut the cage off effectively. The amount of time Mousasi could have just picked up his movement pace to cut off the circling Machida but he didn't.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought 1,3,5 went to Machida and 2 being close but i gave it to Mousasi and 4 i felt was pretty clearly Mousasi. 

I didnt like the announcing in that fight. Some of the headkicks thrown by Machida i could tell only hit the shoulder or Arm but they would say it landed clean. I also thought 1-2 of the knees to the body were blocked but they would say "Right in the ribs"!. They didnt show slow replays of the knees that i saw so i cant be sure but the 2 headkicks they did and it clearly showed Mousasi blocking them.




stadw0n said:


> 2-2??? lol. I had it 50-45.


Im happy for you LOL


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was quite unimpressed by Gerard and Jarcare tonight. Sure, Mousasi made it a bit close, but you can't just stand and try to stylistically out point Machida. You need an edge to try, and Mousasi seemed to think his edge was outstriking a master at striking.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> I thought 1,3,5 went to Machida and 2 being close but i gave it to Mousasi and 4 i felt was pretty clearly Mousasi.
> 
> I didnt like the announcing in that fight. Some of the headkicks thrown by Machida i could tell only hit the shoulder or Arm but they would say it landed clean. I also thought 1-2 of the knees to the body were blocked but they would say "Right in the ribs"!. They didnt show slow replays of the knees that i saw so i cant be sure but the 2 headkicks they did and it clearly showed Mousasi blocking them.


This entire post.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

anderton46 said:


> This statement makes zero sense. For example the Munoz fight, literally not a single strike landed till the 1 headkick that ended it. Are you saying the only thing that makes you like a fight is something that ko's someone?
> 
> All Machida's fights will look like this till people learn to cut the cage off effectively. The amount of time Mousasi could have just picked up his movement pace to cut off the circling Machida but he didn't.


Normally when people cut the cage properly they are punched to the face and get a barrage of strikes following. Even now, Machida is a big puzzle to solve and Mousasi, a very technical striker finds nothing speaks volumes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That was an awesome technical fight. Mousasi is a very dangerous opponent and Machida fought very well.
> Machida is better than all the fighters coming from the land of those calling him ass clowns since...ever.


look up sam greco vs lyoto machida then, i bet you havent seen that have you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think maybe the knee surgery might have been why we didnt see Mousasi kick as much as usual. 




> “Gegard had knee surgery,” said Tarverdyan, during a recent media scrum (thanks to MMAFighting.com for the video). “Ten months off, I hate that fight; I’m gonna be honest.
> 
> “I would like to see how Gegard performed if his knee was good and he just had a fight. As a trainer’s point of view…..Gegard is always dangerous and he’s my boy, so I’m rooting for him.”


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Phenomenal fight. Very technical fighters. Machida's speed was the differenc tonight, Mousasi could of thrown more kicks to slow Machida down but Machifa is a blur right now. This is the type of fight that needs more than 5 rounds. Mousasi will do better if they fight again.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> This statement makes zero sense. For example the Munoz fight, literally not a single strike landed till the 1 headkick that ended it. Are you saying the only thing that makes you like a fight is something that ko's someone?
> 
> All Machida's fights will look like this till people learn to cut the cage off effectively. The amount of time Mousasi could have just picked up his movement pace to cut off the circling Machida but he didn't.


Now your just putting words in my mouth. When did i ever say that about in general? Machida likes to backpedal and counter. Few fighters have an answer to that which don't make his fights particulary interesting. Not saying it's Machida's fault, it works for him but doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> look up sam greco vs lyoto machida then, i bet you havent seen that have you.


Who??


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was quite unimpressed by Gerard and Jarcare tonight. Sure, Mousasi made it a bit close, but you can't just stand and try to stylistically out point Machida. You need an edge to try, and Mousasi seemed to think his edge was outstriking a master at striking.


But Mousasi is also a master striker, perhaps one of the best in the division. This is just what Machida does, and has done for years. What else could he have done? Take him down? Machida has the best TDD in the UFC, and the risk of getting KO'd is too high.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I thought 1,3,5 went to Machida and 2 being close but i gave it to Mousasi and 4 i felt was pretty clearly Mousasi.
> 
> I didnt like the announcing in that fight. Some of the headkicks thrown by Machida i could tell only hit the shoulder or Arm but they would say it landed clean. I also thought 1-2 of the knees to the body were blocked but they would say "Right in the ribs"!. They didnt show slow replays of the knees that i saw so i cant be sure but the 2 headkicks they did and it clearly showed Mousasi blocking them.
> 
> Im happy for you LOL


Also this. Anik really sucked today.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Who??


exactly you dont even know just like I thought


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> exactly you dont even know just like I thought


Sam what?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Calminian said:


> But Mousasi is also a master striker, perhaps one of the best in the division. This is just what Machida does, and has done for years. What else could he have done? Take him down? Machida has the best TDD in the UFC, and the risk of getting KO'd is too high.


You need to try SOMETHING though. Throw 500 leg kicks. You need to have some strategy in mind. Thinking "If I time this when he throws this, it'll work" doesnt happen when you're fighting Machida. You can't plan like that cause Machida is so unorthadox. You need an offensive plan and need to go nuts w/ it.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> I thought 1,3,5 went to Machida and 2 being close but i gave it to Mousasi and 4 i felt was pretty clearly Mousasi.
> 
> I didnt like the announcing in that fight. Some of the headkicks thrown by Machida i could tell only hit the shoulder or Arm but they would say it landed clean. I also thought 1-2 of the knees to the body were blocked but they would say "Right in the ribs"!. They didnt show slow replays of the knees that i saw so i cant be sure but the 2 headkicks they did and it clearly showed Mousasi blocking them.
> 
> ...


Similarly. 

Round 1: Not much significant strikes thrown by either fighter. Both guys throw strikes but didn't really damage each other. Can give either guy (I gave it to Machida)

Round 2: Similar to round 1. Good footwork shown by both guy and I think Machida was landing slightly more strike and the head kicks take it.

Round 3: Mousasi was landing more early but Machida start opening up and clearly take the round from Mousasi. (Machida won the round)

Round 4: Pretty even early (I thought I give the edge to Mousasi early). Machida trip takedown might steal the round but Mousasi sweep might take the round back. Pretty good technical exchange especially by Machida from the bottom but I still give the round to Mousasi.

Round 5: Machida was clearly out striking Mousasi and finish the round strong. Threatening a Submission. Machida take it.

Fine with either 49-46 or 48-47.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

If Machida took an over hand right that Mousasi took he would be dead on the floor,how many times has Machida been koed ? Moousasi plan was own Machida in the 4 or 5 th after all that back pedaling dancing but got caught in the 3rd it happens.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I had it 49-46 Machida. Gave Moose the fourth.

Pretty much exactly what I expected out of Gegard, wasn't too impressed. Seen Lyotos high kicks coming a mile off and was waiting for them once I seen how much Gegard was commiting to blocking body kicks. Didn't expect the performance Machida gave, I figured there was going to be a lot more circling and spell casting, but he was impressive tonight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You need to try SOMETHING though. Throw 500 leg kicks. You need to have some strategy in mind. Thinking "If I time this when he throws this, it'll work" doesnt happen when you're fighting Machida. You can't plan like that cause Machida is so unorthadox. You need an offensive plan and need to go nuts w/ it.


Yeah, it does seem like a lot of guys just run out of ideas fighting Machida. I suppose we'd have to fight him personally to really understand why.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Machida does the same thing to me that Nate Diaz does. I usually sit there wondering why the **** their opponents arnt throwing or timing their punches better. I know there must be reasons to it that i just cant understand since i am not in there but damn it just LOOKS like the opponents dont give it their all or something.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> exactly you dont even know just like I thought


Ok, because I started liking MMA only last week, I got a humble quick Google search and found out Sam Greco was a Super heavy weight monster who fought Lyoto back in 2004. Sadly, in spite of the huge difference in size, he lost to the ass clown.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Ok, because I started liking MMA only last week, I got a humble quick Google search and found out Sam Greco was a Super heavy weight monster who fought Lyoto back in 2004. Sadly, in spite of the huge difference in size, he lost to the ass clown.


Yes good you wikipedia'd it and didn't watch the fight knowing that greco got robbed and they were the same size in the fight, but good try with your limited at best knowledge


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> If Machida took an over hand right that Mousasi took he would be dead on the floor,how many times has Machida been koed ?


...Once?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

How bad was the night...this was FOTN.

I'll say this the post fight highlites with Machida in slowmo looked a hell of a lot better.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Owns/Sports, relax with the passive aggressive posts or you will both be infracted. No tolerance with you two going at each other at this point.

As for the fight, it was alright.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I enjoyed this fight, though im tired as hell since im at work. I wish Mousasi would have been more active instead of just walking forward. Machida looked great tonight,


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Machida broke his foot?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the best way to catch machida is to set a trap for him. He's a counter fighter and his bread and butter is the left straight. Look like youre overcommitting with one side and hit with the other. Machida doesn't keep his hands up either. It's what Jone's did.

Easier said than done.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Thought Machida took it 4-1 with Mousasi taking the second.
Still, Gegard impressed me tonight, he provided a much bigger challenge than I thought he would.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Machida with a broken foot was too fast for Gegard... Yeah go back to LHW Gegard you are a slug and these guys are too fast at MW.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ...Once?


I meant to say put to sleep not koed sry


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Machida with a broken foot was too fast for Gegard... Yeah go back to LHW Gegard you are a slug and these guys are too fast at MW.


Had he used the shogun kick his legs to shit method he could have won, the few times he did kick him lyoto was bothered.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

osmium said:


> Machida with a broken foot was too fast for Gegard... Yeah go back to LHW Gegard you are a slug and these guys are too fast at MW.


Lol who are these guys? Who runs faster then Machida at 185?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Lol who are these guys? Who runs faster then Machida at 185?


Like you even need to ask everyones hero and americas champion chris the crippler leben


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Lol who are these guys? Who runs faster then Machida at 185?


They don't need to be faster; Machida had one leg and was way too fast for Gegard. Bisping would tool him and Rockhold has already beaten him. Jacare and Weidman would just take him down all day long. Vitor and Andy would just straight up murder him. Who is he going to beat in the top ten at MW? I think Boetsch and Kennedy are tough matchups for him and those aren't exactly great fighters. I could see him beating several guys in the top ten at LHW.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> They don't need to be faster; Machida had one leg and was way too fast for Gegard. Bisping would tool him and Rockhold has already beaten him. Jacare and Weidman would just take him down all day long. Vitor and Andy would just straight up murder him. Who is he going to beat in the top ten at MW? I think Boetsch and Kennedy are tough matchups for him and those aren't exactly great fighters. I could see him beating several guys in the top ten at LHW.


i'm fairly sure rockhold never fought mousasi


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

osmium said:


> They don't need to be faster; Machida had one leg and was way too fast for Gegard.Bisping would tool him andRockhold has already beaten him. Jacare and Weidman would just take him down all day long. Vitor and Andy would just straight up murder him. Who is he going to beat in the top ten at MW? I think Boetsch and Kennedy are tough matchups for him and those aren't exactly great fighters. I could see him beating several guys in the top ten at LHW.


I made the stupid bigger there for you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i'm fairly sure rockhold never fought mousasi


Yeah seriously.

Before the Machida fight the only person Mousasi lost since 2006 is King Mo. Hell the guy even has a win over hector lombard.


What round did Machida break his leg in?? I really didnt see Machida slow down so i imagine it was towards the end of the fight?? 

Gegard Mousasi had knee surgery and having this fight as his first fight back since that was a horrible idea imo and it showed.

Gegard has wins over

*Ronaldo Souza aka JACARE*
Mark hunt
Sokudjou
Manhoef
Sobral
Denis Kang
Goodridge
Lombard
Jake Obrian
Ovince st.Preux

gegard isnt a slouch. MW is fine for him and he will do fine.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think Mousasi can and should bounce between weight classes. He's basically Rich Franklin in his prime with perfect technique. But he's to slow for MW and to small for LHW.

I'd love to see him face Cung Le, Michael Bisping, Jimi Manuwa, Wanderlei Silva, or Chael Sonnen to gauge where he belongs in the sport both concerning his weight class and performance level.

But ofcourse that would be logical, Dana's likely just going to fire him and say "DER he's on the DECLINE DERP".


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Machida looked great. Gegard looked so slow in comparison and seemed to be happy to plod forward without any real strategy. Big mistake against Lyoto. Hope Machida heals quick and his foot isn't too messed up 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

That sweep moussasi pulled off was beautiful


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mousasi has to be sitting near the top with one of the best chins out there. Seeing a replay from that head kick is insane.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Machida does the same thing to me that Nate Diaz does. I usually sit there wondering why the **** their opponents arnt throwing or timing their punches better. I know there must be reasons to it that i just cant understand since i am not in there but damn it just LOOKS like the opponents dont give it their all or something.


This was a technical chess match at a very high level. Anybody in Gegard's position would have gotten take out early on. The fact Gegard stayed in there for all five rounds shows he's technically sound, but even he got perplexed. 

I don't understand the Diaz tactics other than on the superficial end of things. But with Machida I can see it to an extent. I knew this fight was going to be interesting from the get go because Mousasi always stalks. Lyoto needs that to engage. At 185 Lyoto is far more aggressive, prolly because he knows he can take LHW shots and the fact that he's QUICKER and still retains his POWER. 

*Feint: *This was the most important. His cornerman was also calling for it. As Machida was "trapped" along the fence he would feint an attack (hand, feet, shoulder movement, head, & even crouch) and Gegard would pause EVERYTIME just like any normal fighter. That pause time allowed Machida to then actually strike with his knee, leg kick, do another feint and or circle to the right confusing Gegard while he would swing at his head.

The best example was when he switching stances. Oh man Machida used this to perfection in the end of the 4th I believe. Gegard was stuck dead in his tracks. At that precise moment Gegard did not know what was coming and neither did we.










*Lateral movement: *In his past fights Machida went to his left all the time. This time he circled out with his right quite a few times. 

Jose Aldo used feints with his leg kicks. Fake, Lamas reacts then Aldo hits em with the goods. But Machida takes the cake. He utilizes the most feints out of any fighter I've ever seen. 

I saw some very close openings for Gegard if you watch carefully. Basically it takes someone with speed, very strong chin, power and someone who doesn't care about getting hit to engage in that_ danger zone. _ That's where Machida is most vulnerable. He almost always counters simultaneously and I thought I saw de ja vu there a few times. Same spot where he got dropped by the LHW title holder and of course by Shogun. Also the same spot where he KOed Bader. 












PheelGoodInc said:


> That sweep moussasi pulled off was beautiful


 Lots of gif worthy moments. Lyoto landing the handstand kick...what the heck!!! My favorite was the trip. I've never seen s1 hit the ground that hard and fast from a trip. Seriously thought he got knocked out for a second. I was like what just happened, oh it was the zig zag movement then trip he did against Sokoudjou and others'. Then the final seconds he does the shuffle and Fedor right hand bomb out of nowhere.

I like the butterfly sweep though. Gegard is complete as Machida stated.






























Rauno said:


> Mousasi has to be sitting near the top with one of the best chins out there. Seeing a replay from that head kick is insane.


 Yah my thinking is that he's never been knocked out before yet so his chin is still intact. That's what made the fight the way it was. Most would have already been knocked out by previous shots.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Lyoto got tired very quickly.

Looked gased by the 2nd or 3rd round.

Mousasi didn't look like he prepared well to fight Machida.

Phil Davis looked much better prepared and trained better to counter Lyoto's style than Mousasi did.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, what a slow fight. Didn't expect that at all. Mousasi obviously didn't have a strategy other than "move forward and kick as little as possible" which gave Machida the opportunity to duck and feint and make it seems like he was doing something. The whole thing looked like a sparring match to me and Machida was better at showing off to the guys standing around outside the ring.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> *This was a technical chess match at a very high level. *


All of your post, but this right here sums it up.
Sorry those expecting nothing more than a brawl could not appreciate all the little details of this marvelous fight, in my eyes, one of the most competitive technically wise we ever saw.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Machida is on fire now at 185. He can beat Weidman or Belfort


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> All of your post, but this right here sums it up.
> Sorry those expecting nothing more than a brawl could not appreciate all the little details of this marvelous fight, in my eyes, one of the most competitive technically wise we ever saw.


I don't think it was competitive at all. Mousasi did nothing in this fight, as much as it pains me to say it. I gave him two rounds but that's because Lyoto didn't do much in those rounds either. In my opinion Mousasi couldn't do it, and Machida wouldn't do it or wasn't in the mood to step on the gas or maybe it was because he broke his foot. I feel like Machida could have easily dominated this fight.

Anyway, I hope this was a one time off performance from Mousasi and I kinda hope he wasn't 100% coming back from the ACL injury.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mousasi didn't do anything because Machida did not allow him to. The respect both have for each other skills made that into the chess match No Mercy pointed. 
Man, I was on the edge the whole fight and those five rounds were nice to watch. Mousasi had the potential to capitalize, but Lyoto shut down any opportunity and aside the beautiful sweep he reversed Lyoto, Lyoto's ground was solid as never seen. I saw fun everywhere.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> *LOL. Just a freezing look and the Dragon had his hat back.*


*And here is the gif.*


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't think it was competitive at all. Mousasi did nothing in this fight, as much as it pains me to say it. I gave him two rounds but that's because Lyoto didn't do much in those rounds either. In my opinion Mousasi couldn't do it, and Machida wouldn't do it or wasn't in the mood to step on the gas or maybe it was because he broke his foot. I feel like Machida could have easily dominated this fight.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this was a one time off performance from Mousasi and I kinda hope he wasn't 100% coming back from the ACL injury.


The layoff could have played an effect, but I don't feel it was an off performance. Lyoto's feints played a significant role in the outcome. Lyoto at 185 is a turbo charged version of himself at 205. He was literally everywhere, left, right, in his face, tripping him, throwing kicks, attacking, feinting. When I first watched him I didn't know what he was doing just like everybody else. After looking at his training clips + fight footage I slowly began to realize what he's been doing all along. Matrix hands, crouching down, then faking as if he's going to kick em, etc. all designed to confuse, make an opponent think and second guess themselves. Mousasi had to pause as he was trying to attack or risk getting KOed on the spot. He got clipped several times coming in like that. Mad props for him to continue the attack for all five rounds. As I said few fighters can last that long. It wasn't total domination, but Lyoto controlled the fight.

His game plan was similar to Hendo, Rampage, Thiago Silva, and Shogun II. Hendo was too slow to capitalize, but Machida landed a ton of significant shots. Against Rampage Lyoto had just gotten KOed so he definitely was gun shy, but he did get off in the 3rd round with a nice flurry and combo. Thiago Silva is too slow and was getting tagged til he got knocked out. Shogun gave Lyoto no choice but to engage. He charged in and has a good reach, thus able to land first before Machida's counter hit him. 

I think Mousasi should have used right high kicks and utilize more leg kicks which he was successful at. 

Overall I actually see Machida improving. He's added new weapons to his repertoire, more importantly he's more aggressive and faster. 

Lyoto fights like a cobra. Although very deadly it can be nullified by a mongoose or *honey badger *(Shogun aka Hammertime!). For the most part if you overextend and charge in you're gonna get hurt.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im ****ed up, so take it for what it is.

I thought they both looked like shit, Machida was mostly off and so was Mousasi. The elbows did a lot IMO to score for Machida. 

On the other hand I thought Mousasi won aggression every round but it was a close fight because nobody was landing shit and that clearly means Machida is winning because hes the king of posture standoffs... 

When Machida goes into his Bruce Lee imitation, that's the point when the other fighter should just say "OH Fuc" and just verbally submit. Because we all know regardless of the amount of significant damage he is or is not doing, we love that shit and so do judges.

Nobody was willing to take the risk you have to take to establish who's winning the fight so lets dance gentlemen..


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont get the hat thing , A lots of fighters care about their hats... Arent those hats from sponsors ? they should have atleast a box full of them , they should give some to the fans ffs , thats the whole point of a sponsor to spread the word ...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Considering Mousasi style is walking forward (he did that most of the time) and Machida's style is moving back and circling (he did that most of the time) and considering also that, being the aggressor and controlling the center of the octagon are seeing as advantages before the judges eyes, we can see how the kicks and punches Machida cleanly landed on Mousasi while protecting himself made the difference in scoring.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Swp said:


> I dont get the hat thing , A lots of fighters care about their hats... Arent those hats from sponsors ? they should have atleast a box full of them , they should give some to the fans ffs , thats the whole point of a sponsor to spread the word ...


Even if he did give them away, he still gets paid to wear one during his walk out. But the fact that the fan coughed that hat up so quick was amusing..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think is more about each one's principles. Certainly Lyoto could get another hat from one of his cornermen, but he must have thought "damn, that's my fecking hat, so give me that shite back NOW". 

I wanted to see the expression in the face of the guy.
Stealing hats is lame as hell.


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Clearly both fighters wanted to win by points, this was far from slugfest, every fighter retreats at some point Machida just does it a lot more often.  But he goes forward as much as he goes backward its style of karate run kick retreat...repeat... 
lots of technical stuff to appreciate that karate not-so powerful middle-change-to-highkick but it was beautiful kick, then all the sweeps and trips the same exact trip that put BJ "- never taken down" Penn on his ass, not every fight needs to be a slugfest to be a fun match to watch.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think is more about each one's principles. Certainly Lyoto could get another hat from one of his cornermen, but he must have thought "damn, that's my fecking hat, so give me that shite back NOW".
> 
> I wanted to see the expression in the face of the guy.
> Stealing hats is lame as hell.


I don't thin the fan gave the hat back out of fear.
Lyoto just turned back calmly and asked for the hat and the fan did the right thing...which is what people are inspired to do when they meet the Dragon! :wink03:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Swp said:


> I dont get the hat thing , A lots of fighters care about their hats... Arent those hats from sponsors ? they should have atleast a box full of them , they should give some to the fans ffs , thats the whole point of a sponsor to spread the word ...


What are you blabbing about? So one fan getting hat "spreads the word" in your opinion? Are you that clueless? But Machida wearing that hat post-fight where millions see it...isn't? That is the whole point, the sponsors WANT HIM TO WEAR THE HAT. That is the whole point of sponsors isn't it? He gets paid to wear it. 

That and it is just disrespectful to steal something from someone. They paid for a ticket to sit and watch the fights. They have no right to rip clothing off a fighter who is going to do their job.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AmdM said:


> *I don't thin the fan gave the hat back out of fear.*
> Lyoto just turned back calmly and asked for the hat and the fan did the right thing...which is what people are inspired to do when they meet the Dragon! :wink03:


I think Lyoto used *"The Look"*, an effective persuasion technique he learned from Ice Cube in the movie "Are we There Yet".

Here's Mr. Cube passing the mentioned technique to his step son to be.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Machida didn't give him a look, clearly he went up there took his hat back and continued walking to ring..he's just faster than the human eye can register.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

*Gif Update*

That technique:










How the hell did he not get k. o?











Gotta loves his trips:











Dropping the hammer :


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Machida really looks like he belongs at 185... his body looks lean and mean.. and he's looking very fast and crisp.. and like our awkward friend Dominick Cruz pointed out in the post fight show... now he's not at a size disadvantage as well.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What are you blabbing about? So one fan getting hat "spreads the word" in your opinion? Are you that clueless? But Machida wearing that hat post-fight where millions see it...isn't? That is the whole point, the sponsors WANT HIM TO WEAR THE HAT. That is the whole point of sponsors isn't it? He gets paid to wear it.
> 
> That and it is just disrespectful to steal something from someone. They paid for a ticket to sit and watch the fights. They have no right to rip clothing off a fighter who is going to do their job.


 This is not the first time this happen ffs , stopping from the walkon just cuz a fan grab their hat ffs... Looks so stupid ...
You should google the word sponsor !!
They wear the hats just during the walkon and after the fight ... after the walkon they should throw the hats into the crowd , who the **** cares about 1 hat ... they have a lots of them anyway ... and after the fight they could get another one ... so stupid
Most of the fighters look stupid with a hat on anyway )


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *And here is the gif.*


I laughed when I saw that during the walk in. Must have been the first time a fighter gets his hat back. At least I can't remember anyone else got it back.


----------

